# 01-03 E39 Factory HID's, Is one brighter than the other?



## Oscswa (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a question for some of you that have 01-03 Factory HID's. When I look at my HID's it seems that the drivers side it brighter than the passenger side HID. They are aimed correctly, just wondering if this how they are or is one of my HID's jacked?


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Oscswa said:


> I have a question for some of you that have 01-03 Factory HID's. When I look at my HID's it seems that the drivers side it brighter than the passenger side HID. They are aimed correctly, just wondering if this how they are or is one of my HID's jacked?


It's jacked


----------



## Oscswa (Sep 23, 2004)

RCK said:


> It's jacked


Do you think it might be that one of the HID filaments is going out? What I need to do is take a picture.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Oscswa said:


> I have a question for some of you that have 01-03 Factory HID's. When I look at my HID's it seems that the drivers side it brighter than the passenger side HID. They are aimed correctly, just wondering if this how they are or is one of my HID's jacked?


Oscswa,

Check this thread, and this one. They may answer your questions.

-Mark


----------



## Oscswa (Sep 23, 2004)

markseven said:


> Oscswa,
> 
> Check this thread, and this one. They may answer your questions.
> 
> -Mark


Thanks Mark

I think that it is just design, I saw another E39 on the road today and it had the drivers side brighter than the pass side. Your threads helped though because I was curious as to the beam pattern and I have the same beam patterned as described in your threads.


----------



## DYuk (Mar 24, 2004)

*yes - intentional engineering. Intended to illuminate*



Oscswa said:



> Thanks Mark
> 
> I think that it is just design, I saw another E39 on the road today and it had the drivers side brighter than the pass side. Your threads helped though because I was curious as to the beam pattern and I have the same beam patterned as described in your threads.


the side of the road where driver may need help (i.e., deers darting out) and cut off short on the driver side to reduce glare to oncoming drivers.


----------

